# US Pricing Guide for Hardwood Lumber



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I am posting this link in case some of you are not aware of it. It may help if you were wondering what you paid (or are planning on paying) for lumber is fair and normal for your region. 
WOODWEB is also a good place to source lumber in your area.

Check it out here.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

done favorited

thanks


----------

